# Hoping this anubias hastifolia will grow in my 120



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Tossed my most favorite plant into this 120 I recently started up for shrimps. Sadly for the shrimps, I had to lower the water level to about 1/2 to 1/3 of what it was before, but they don't seem to mind 

Had this anubias hastifolia growing in my emersed setup with a couple other plants, and I'm hoping it won't die in this 120  Leaves are out of the water, as I hear that is necessary for these kinds of plants. Hope this is somewhat interesting for those of you reading this 

As you can see, one leaf is messed up because my tank before was too small and it was pressing against the top.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Why do you need the water low? 
Don't most anubias live just fine below water? Mine do anyway. Looks good either way.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i assume the anubias will grow fine and fast as long as your humidity is high enough, what rh% i'm not sure.


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

ksimdjembe said:


> Why do you need the water low?
> Don't most anubias live just fine below water? Mine do anyway. Looks good either way.


Thanks for the compliment.

I put the water so low because I've read many people sating that after 2-6months, their submerged anubias hastifolia just end up dying. Apparently arrowhead anubias need their leaves out of the water for some reason.

Humidity is almost 100%, so I think its fine.


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

*PIC heavy*

A lot of pictures in this one. Not about hastifolia but about the tank and some new (tiger lotus?) I got. Beware of bad quality pictures.

whole tank









Some cherries chilling on some anubias

































Tiger lotus









Had to move duckweed out of the way to get pics from the top and almost dropped my phone in the water... but here it is


----------

